# Only saw one deer all day.



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Long wet day, no deer from daylight until 4:40

Slow, slow, slow gun season for me as far as deer sightings


----------



## Sasamafras (Oct 13, 2011)

Looks like you got it done tho! Nice work and always love seeing your pretty muzzy!


----------



## Lostleader (Apr 19, 2013)

Doin work....nice job

DC 33


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

See one, shoot one!:! Nice buck.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Congratulations on a nice buck.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

My trail cam is getting a good number of night time pictures darn deer just won't come out in the day light. That sure is a nice buck. I always liked when each side is even with the long tall tines.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice buck!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice buck, congrats


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice buck & that is one sweet looking mz rifle!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I like my MZ, it is nice being able to know exactly where the bullet is going to go.

I was pretty lucky on this deer. I was hunting in some thick stuff and he kindof busted me moving at 90 yds. He ran down the hill and stopped to look back and see what it was he saw but his shoulder was covered up behind a 4" tree. I had about a 8" hole to shoot through at 90 yds but I had a good rest.. I moved the crosshairs 3" to right of the tree and a squeezed it off and that is where it hit. Entry was fine, due to angle of deer and needing to shoot so far behind the shoulder the exit was in the guts. He went maybe 60-70 yds and was done.

Man we got a bunch of rain in Athens yesterday.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

What is the MZ - is it a Savage?

Sounds like a great shot!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> What is the MZ - is it a Savage?
> 
> Sounds like a great shot!


It is a Savage action and stock but I put a custom 45 cal PacNor match grade barrel on it and had it bedded and pillers added

I have two of them that I have had modified, one with a laminate thumbhole stock, that my son hunts with. I also have a Savage 50 cal factory MZ. I purchased a used Remington 700 ML that will be the next platform for the next 45 barrel upgrade.

These shoot smokeless with 195 gr Barnes bullet, very good velocity, much faster than you can get with T7 or BH209, flat shooting, low recoil and extremely accurate, do a big time number on deer, and I only need to clean them at the end of the season. I had these converted because to shoot the 50 with the 300 gr bullets I was shooting at 2350 FPS was not all that enjoyable. Sure killed deer or an elephant if I ever needed to. 

The only drawback is the weight of the gun, they are heavy, you don't want to walk around with one all day but we stand hunt so it is not an issue for us.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

300 gr at 2350 fps sure would be quite the thumper on both ends!
I've looked at a couple Savage MZ factory rifles and I was thinking it may very well be my next purchase. Everything I have is factory....I've found the factory rifles to be very accurate once I figure out what they like. I bet with that custom 45 match grade barrel you can hole punch the paper! 

I also love the performance of the Barnes bullets....one of my cheap CVA .50 rifles shoots 1 inch groups at 100 yards with the 250 grain spit-fire TMZ. I'm not the greatest shot in the world and it will keep a nice group at 200 yards. Thumps the deer too...haven't had one go far.

Anyway - I'm found and jealous of your rifle...that is one sweet piece of equipment! And again, sounds like a great shot!


----------



## corkbegone (Feb 2, 2012)

Nice buck Lundy!One deer is all you need to see when they look like that.Great job!!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I guess that's a good kind of slow day! Had one kind of like that on my last day in Washington Cty. with my BIL. I didn't get the deer, however I did at least get to lay eyes on "The Lord of the Forest"! What a buck! 180"+ easy! He got booted off the next ridge by guys hunting the neighboring property. He was on me in a heartbeat and stopped behind some trees about 20 yards away. He was on "red alert" so I never moved a muscle. I don't think he knew I was in his world, but he took off running up the hollow, and by the time I got the gun to my shoulder he was 100 yards out and moving fast! 

Oh well. There's always late muzzleloader!


----------

